# 1994 18 hp Landlord PTO/Air Filter Problems



## cyclone71 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey, 

(This is my first time EVER posting on a forum, so bare with me. I hope I'm in the right section.) 

I have a 94 18hp Landlord with new plugs and air filter. 
With the air filter on, and I increase the RPMs.
When I go to engage the blades it boughs down. 
When I take the air filter off, the blades will barley run (enough to cut).
But not with very much power. 
I have checked the furl filter.
I have run carb cleaner through the carb.
I have greased the bearings on the mower deck.
They are turning freely.
Please advise
davem


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

First off, welcome to the forum.

Since you mentioned PTO in the title do you in fact have a PTO problem that you know about?

From your description my first thought is the engine is starving for fuel. Think you need to do some additional looking, from fuel tank all the way up to the carb. Tank= fuel flow restricted? Fuel lines in good condition and flowing well? Fuel pump working? Even think pulling the carb for a closer inspection/cleaning is called for.

Have you tried applying a little choke to see if that helped? If it does, that for sure would affirm the lean condition.


----------



## cyclone71 (Jun 15, 2011)

cyclone71 said:


> Hey,
> 
> (This is my first time EVER posting on a forum, so bare with me. I hope I'm in the right section.)
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention than the engine is a Brigs and Straton Vanguard.
I tried the choke and that did not help.
I do not think it is getting to much gas.
please advise
davem


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Have you checked the timing key,to see if it's damaged/sheared?Other than that,I would agree with Mickey,and check the fuel system.


----------

